# AeroShuttle Images



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

For you Prince of Styrene II!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

*and the rest....*

and here are the others


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Is this your own design or is it an intended design that was never used?

Anyhow… looks great! Too bad it never showed up in any episode of Voyager.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Intended design and thank you!

Yes, too bad....whole story behind that.


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

The whole story being? Come on, dish! Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Indeed tell us .... please


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

In a nutshell, back at Foundation, we got into our heads that it would be cool to see the "captains yacht" of the Voyager, that being the Aeroshuttle. Rick Sternbach gratuitously did a prelim design and I used part of that and designed the ship you see here. Mojo and I did a whole launch sequence, on spec, meaning "free" and then had it shown to Rick Berman. The response: Mr Berman thought it was nice, but didn't want to trump the Captain's yacht launch sequence from the upcoming film "Insurrection". As you remember that was a VERY dramatic, epic and cool launch sequence........


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Great work, Rob! I like the detailing and the fact that the design is clearly within the Starfleet lineage looking like it incorporates some of the stylings of the runabout. :thumbsup: I love shuttles anyway, but this is a very fine example. Too bad TPTB were so anal about everything.


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

nx01Rob said:


> ...The response: Mr Berman thought it was nice, but didn't want to trump the Captain's yacht launch sequence from the upcoming film "Insurrection". As you remember that was a VERY dramatic, epic and cool launch sequence........


 There was a Captain's Yacht in "Insurrection"?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Yeah, it was just a glorified shuttle that popped out of the part we thought was a torpedo launcher.

Rob, I hope those wings on the AeroShuttle aren't supposed to generate atmospheric lift, 'cause nothing with that cross-section is gonna generate anything but drag!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Cool design! All the really good ideas are cut, or not done at all. At least this one we got to see. Thanks!


----------



## pinasov (May 15, 2005)

Very nice Rob! And thanks so very much for showing us all this! Any more designs you were involved with? Pics?


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I like the detailing and the fact that the design is clearly within the Starfleet lineage looking like it incorporates some of the stylings of the runabout.


That's because the idea was, if they were going to use the Aeroshuttle, the set would just be a re-use of the DS9 runabout set.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^ Ah! Thanks for the info!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, if we had aired the ship, I was going to refine the wings to be a little less "blunt trauma" to the aerodynamics. But when we got nixed, we moved on.....so, it stands as is. I've thought about refining it for next years Calendar, but now I don't think I'll have the time...

The only other original design that was also chopped (that I remember now)was the John Eaves Klingon D-6 or D-5 that I included it in my calendar image for 2006. It was originally done FOR FREE for ST:Enterprise by Koji, who stayed up 36 hours to do it for the show. It looked great, but then the "producer(s)" said, "put more windows on it". We said no (You have to understand that we did so much extra, that at that point it was the straw that broke the camels back when they were being mindlessely trivial and unappreciative). So, in there infinite wisdom, they choose to use a lo-rez K'Tinga model (from a timeline over 100 years later) we had lying around. Because that was much more logical than a ship that needed 10 more windows that no one would EVER notice!!!! E boy...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I had been wondering about the Klingon ship, in the calendar. Now I know. One more mystery of life solved.LOL


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Again Rob, Many thanks! 

Rest assured, Your work *IS* appreciated (and very much in demand) here!!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Mactrek!


Prince of Styrene II, where are you? After so many requests for this ship, I finally post them and haven't seen you in here at all!!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Just caught the thread!

*HOORAY!!! THANK YOU, ROB!!!!!*

:hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Sorry, work has had me working 10 hour days! :freak: Again, many thanks!!  
<edit> Plus the near-5 year old. you ain't got not time with one 'o them around! :lol: 

*Now I can build this puppy!!!*

Also, just out of curosity, did you ever build any of the landing gear? It'd be interesting to see. Looks like three feet on it, right? Oh, wait. I just saw the aft view. Are the protrusions on the ventral side the landing gear?

<edit> Whew! too many edits for this post!
Rob, in looking at the aft view, there's a white rectangle on the underside. In the ventral view, it looks like it belongs to the small rectangle-ish thing behind the dark grey "outlines". What is it?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I'm jamming here at work editing & my brain just re-registered this bit:



nx01Rob said:


> Mojo and I did a whole launch sequence


Was that ever animated? Drawn out? I'd love to see that!!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, I remember Rick Sternbach saying that the four protruding rectangles represent landing pads. Seems silly as in scale they are way oversized. But, for the big Voyager miniature, I guess it was added detail.

Of course, I'm glad you finally saw them!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> ^Yeah, it was just a glorified shuttle that popped out of the part we thought was a torpedo launcher.
> 
> Rob, I hope those wings on the AeroShuttle aren't supposed to generate atmospheric lift, 'cause nothing with that cross-section is gonna generate anything but drag!


Heck, John P!

If 20th Century computers can handle making a brick like NASA's space shuttle glide to Earth anything's possible!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

nx01Rob said:


> Well, if we had aired the ship, I was going to refine the wings to be a little less "blunt trauma" to the aerodynamics. But when we got nixed, we moved on.....so, it stands as is. I've thought about refining it for next years Calendar, but now I don't think I'll have the time...
> 
> The only other original design that was also chopped (that I remember now)was the John Eaves Klingon D-6 or D-5 that I included it in my calendar image for 2006. It was originally done FOR FREE for ST:Enterprise by Koji, who stayed up 36 hours to do it for the show. It looked great, but then the "producer(s)" said, "put more windows on it". We said no (You have to understand that we did so much extra, that at that point it was the straw that broke the camels back when they were being mindlessely trivial and unappreciative). So, in there infinite wisdom, they choose to use a lo-rez K'Tinga model (from a timeline over 100 years later) we had lying around. Because that was much more logical than a ship that needed 10 more windows that no one would EVER notice!!!! E boy...


Hmmm wonder if any of those Einsteins ever considered the fact that the TOS D-7 had ZERO lighted windows! 

But continuity and making stuff look pre-TOS like was never high on the producer's list of priorities.

It's truly a shame that the work product of so many talented artists had to be okay'ed by someone who had little literary vision - muchless artistic insight or vision! 

Fantastic Aeroshuttle!

Any chance we might get to see a bunch of high-res true orthos and perspective views of the John Eaves/Koji D-5(or whatever the number might have turned out to be)?

I also know of a certain 3D modeler(hint - FourMadMen) who is looking for a good 3D model of it, if you know where he might be able to come across such a monster.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

It was actually called a D-4, I just looked up the model. Orthos on the way...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

nx01Rob said:


> Well, I remember Rick Sternbach saying that the four protruding rectangles represent landing pads. Seems silly as in scale they are way oversized. But, for the big Voyager miniature, I guess it was added detail.


Well, maybe the surface area of the rectangles represent just a landing skid? Nothing saying the whole foot has to be a block that big!  



nx01Rob said:


> Of course, I'm glad you finally saw them!!!


And once again,
*THANK YOU!!!!!! *


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

nx01Rob said:


> It was actually called a D-4, I just looked up the model. Orthos on the way...


Now that will be a nice one to see in all it's glory. That calendar pic was just too much of a tease...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> And once again,
> *THANK YOU!!!!!! *


Yep! Seconded. The words above cannot be said enough!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Heck, John P!
> 
> If 20th Century computers can handle making a brick like NASA's space shuttle glide to Earth anything's possible!


 The space shuttle wings are actual, working, properly-shaped airfoils. That's how the computers make it fly, it has real wings.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Rob,I will be glad to see the D-4. Ever since I saw it in the calendar, I was really curious about it. Let me say, that ever year, I really look forward to the new Ships of the Line calendar. Your work, and the work of the other artist are always so awesome, and such a thrill for this old Trek fan to see. Thanks!:thumbsup: 


The Space Shuttle is a brick glider. Except for no power, it is a plane.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

*Klingon D-4 Cruiser Orthos*

Here she is. Designed by John Eaves, details and build by Koji Kuramura. Koji put in the free time. Bless him for caring. Enjoy :wave:


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the nice words Lloyd. I will also pass it on to the other Calendar artists!

And the Aeroshuttle wings are kinda silly. Unless there actually going to be airfoils, why bother with the extra mass those antigrav units have to deal with! (nerd alert!) It might as well be a Runabout. It's making me really want to redesign those things. Hmmmm...

Oh and about the D-4, I guess my least favorite thing on it is the engines. They look like they are from Picard's time, not pre-OS. However, the rest of it has that bulky primitive Klingony feel that I think would work. Always hard to reconcile today's FX abilities and exepctations with trying to stay true to something looking more primitive than TOS.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Rob,I will be glad to see the D-4. Ever since I saw it in the calendar, I was really curious about it. Let me say, that ever year, I really look forward to the new Ships of the Line calendar. Your work, and the work of the other artist are always so awesome, and such a trill for this old Trek fan to see. Thanks!:thumbsup:


Dittos, here! Great work! I like seeing the details up close and such never-seen scenes as the refit of the original 1701 to the refit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

That's nice work. Koji did a great job - very faithful to the Eaves sketch of the ship.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Getting up close to the D-4, that is a mean looking ship. That would have really scared the Enterprise. It is such a shame, that it was not used. Koji was right to refuse further work on it, after all he did, they should have been grateful and the fans were the losers.
Thanks for posting them, Rob!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Gorgeous!

Thanks yet again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

You know, the work I see just keeps getting better & better!!!!! Kudos to all involved in the D-4's creation!!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for those images Rob. They are very much appreciated. It's too bad that something is banal as a few windows caused it's ultimate fate. Koji did indeed do a fine job with this design. I do have to agree about the engines though. They really should be clunkier. They almost look (24th C.) Romulan, if that makes any sense.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

I agree. Very, very sadly, this was just a small example of the leadership choices and logic that led to the ultimate demise of the show.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Since you are feeling generous nx01Rob, please please post some hi-res orthos of the Andorian Warships from "Enterprise", you know Shan's ship. It was one of the coolest designs on the show.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow, you guys are brutal. The Klingon images aren't even dry yet.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Four Mad Men said:


> Wow, you guys are brutal. The Klingon images aren't even dry yet.


It's been over twelve hours, they are totally dry!:devil: 
Plus I figured I have nothing to lose, we have already gotten more than I ever thought we would, so why not ask!


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you NX01Rob for those totally awesome images of the Aeroshuttle and the D-4 Klingon Battlecruiser. I am literally in awe of the fine craftsmanship and detail to the fine magnificent craft and starships. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Many credits should also go to Koji for all his hard work and dedication for making John Eaves battlecruiser a reality. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cheers,


Sarvek


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Incredible Images! The talent behind Enterprise really floors me. 

Of course there are two types of adminstrators: 
A) Those that are there for support and leadership of a team, and 
B) those who just allow their egos to get in the way of the team.
We have all met both kinds.

Too bad we couldn't have seen these babies fly!!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Rob ... You're making me feel guilty!! I'm getting all of these Abso-Friggin-Lutely Out-Friggin-Standing images and I have nothing to give back ... except my deepest thanks. 



Though ... something tells me I'll get over it ... ... eventually.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

nx01Rob said:


> Oh and about the D-4, I guess my least favorite thing on it is the engines. They look like they are from Picard's time, not pre-OS. However, the rest of it has that bulky primitive Klingony feel that I think would work.


I was trying to remember what that rear view reminds me of . . .








[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=26171 [/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## Dukhat (May 13, 2005)

Rob,

Thanks so much for these orthos. It's great that we can finally see these designs that you guys worked so hard to create.

Two questions:

1. You mentioned a while back that you had orthos of the "Starfleet Delta" ship that accompanied the "Half-Saucer" as Earth Starfleet's two original types of ships. Will you ever be showing those as well?

2. Was there ever a full CGI model made of the Enterprise-J from "Azati Prime?" I know that a small section of the saucer's underside was seen in the episode, and that an oblique view was shown in last year's calendar, but it looked like it was a matte painting, not a model.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Your all welcome for the images. 

I will try to get you the "starfleet Delta" soon enough. As for the E-J, I had nothing to do with that model. It was built by Doug Drexler. From what I understand, it was done quick and dirty, so was not really detailed in any way like a model we would use in multiple shots.


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm REALLY new around here, and I was wondering if there had ever been any orthos of the OTHER Enterprise-era battlecruiser (the one I THOUGHT was the D-4 or maybe the D-5...)

And lest I forget and appear ungrateful: Rob, a SUPERB job on the ships!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Rob may still have images of that available, 
but from what I understand they used the model of an old Klingon battlecruiser from Voyager, the one from the episode in which they came across a ship full of Klingon religous zealots in the Delta Quadrant who had been traveling their for decades.

Anybody remember the name of the episode?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Rob did post images of the D-4, but I'm trying to remember what thread they were in. I can send them to you if you want, just PM me with your addy.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

They're on page 3 of this thread. :freak:


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Rob did post images of the D-4, but I'm trying to remember what thread they were in. I can send them to you if you want, just PM me with your addy.


I saw those, but that's not the ship I'm talking about...I'm talking about the "battlecruiser" that was used in the latter episodes, like the Augments arc and the "Klingon plague" two parter. It first appeared with big tanks on it as a "deuterium tanker" in a S2 ep.

Thanks for being willing to help though!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

I know which one, it's called the D-5. I will get some images wihtout the tanks sometime soon for your guys.


----------



## Legion(CD) (Feb 15, 2006)

Those are awesome, thanks for sharing (Saving to harddrive in progress)

My first post and I already have a request  : Are there any 3/4 views of the D4?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Legion(CD) said:


> Those are awesome, thanks for sharing (Saving to harddrive in progress)
> 
> My first post and I already have a request  : Are there any 3/4 views of the D4?


Not to sound greedy, but I have to second that D-4 request, maybe even expand it to include overhead, parallel and underneath front and back 3/4 views?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi Rob!

I just found this thread. 

Great work! Thanks for the orthos!

I always thought the underside detail of *VOYAGER* 
looked like a ship. So she had a Captain's Yacht. I would love to 
have seen that used.

The Klingon D-4 (?) is amazing, too! It should have been used.

You guys do great work.

Thanks, again!


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

nx01Rob said:


> I know which one, it's called the D-5. I will get some images wihtout the tanks sometime soon for your guys.


Bless you, Rob!


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Not to sound greedy, but I have to second that D-4 request, maybe even expand it to include overhead, parallel and underneath front and back 3/4 views?


Someone is working on 3/4 views of the D-4 in another thread...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

darkwing_duck1a said:


> Someone is working on 3/4 views of the D-4 in another thread...


That's not from the original model.
It's an entirely new model.

Rob has the ability to render from the original,
which will help 4MadMen and others make their versions more accurate.

That's why I was asking Rob for the above, below, and parallel foreward and aft 3/4 orthos.


----------



## Legion(CD) (Feb 15, 2006)

Could you post the 3/4 view of the D4, Rob? Pleaaaase


----------



## pinasov (May 15, 2005)

Actually, I was wondering about the D-5 that you promised Rob?


----------



## Madkoifish (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW cool and thanks I have been looking for alternative images of the D4 for ages! Now to find myself this SOTL 2006 calander T_T I waited seriously too long to pick it up. Its a real bummer they were such wads about the window deals. -_-; 
Nothing worse than busting arse to get such demands or ungrateful responce.


----------

